# Im Done Breeding for now



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

It is getting irritating and I have 2 kids to care for before alot of fry. They wont stop so I moved them to a different tank hoping they would stop. Nothing yet. Hope it stays that way. Sorry guys, Ill still be here to help out as much as possible but im just taking a break for now.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

If you want man, if they keep breeding just leave them in the tank. If they do survive, chances are they will get eaten when they get alittle bigger.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> If you want man, if they keep breeding just leave them in the tank. If they do survive, chances are they will get eaten when they get alittle bigger.


Ya i know man. Thats what I was gonna do if they start back up again.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

let them have babies and never feed the babies once they get to ½" until there is 1 badass mofo left...kinda like the highlander "there can be only one"


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

It's understandable, it's a lot of work.

familiy is more important anyway :nod:

any final pics pics? were you getting decent cash? Survival rate?


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Slim said:


> It is getting irritating and I have 2 kids to care for before alot of fry. They wont stop so I moved them to a different tank hoping they would stop. Nothing yet. Hope it stays that way. Sorry guys, Ill still be here to help out as much as possible but im just taking a break for now.


let them breed and sell some of the baby piranha to ppl.


----------

